# Wie bekomme ich "genau" raus, ob ein CPU-Kühler passt oder nicht (bzgl. Maindboard & RAM)?



## AIphilly (23. Juli 2018)

*Wie bekomme ich "genau" raus, ob ein CPU-Kühler passt oder nicht (bzgl. Maindboard & RAM)?*

Klar, auf den Seiten der jeweiligen CPU-Lüfter checken - habe ich schon ist kompatibel!
Jedoch wie sieht es aus mit der RAM-Höhe?
Habe lange gesucht bis ich herausfand, das z.B. die Ripjaws 42mm hoch sind.

DDR4RAM 2x 8GB DDR4 3200 G Skill Ri günstig bei csv-direct.de

Größenangaben sind den Verkäufern wohl nicht so wichtig. Bei Mainboards das gleiche, 1000 Angaben, aber Größe Fehlanzeige!
Will zunächst nur 2 Riegel einbauen, aber wie sehe ich, ob auch 4 passen würden.
Hier mal der Link zur be quiet!-Seite bei z.B. Dark Rock pro 3

https://www.bequiet.com/admin/ImageServer.php?ID=4e875a1393@be-quiet.net&omitPreview=true

Sollte es mich jetzt stutzig machen, das oben rechts keine 40mm Platz sind?
Sorry, aber baue mir zum ersten Mal nen PC zusammen! Habe hier auch keinen Thread dazu gefunden (oder ich gebe die falschen Wörter ein).
Wundert mich fast, dass ich keinen Thread gefunden habe. Wäre super, wenn es einen gäbe, wo genau erklärt wird, wie man vorgehen muss!
Danke schon mal im voraus!


----------



## amdahl (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich "genau" raus, ob ein CPU-Kühler passt oder nicht (bzgl. Maindboard & RAM)?*

Ich würde das Problem im Zweifelsfall einfach umgehen: Ram der keine unnötig hohen Heatspreader hat.
Corsair Vengeance LPX, GSkill Aegis...
Andernfalls bist du größtenteils von Erfahrungswerten abhängig.


----------



## AIphilly (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich "genau" raus, ob ein CPU-Kühler passt oder nicht (bzgl. Maindboard & RAM)?*

@amdahl
Ok, danke. Hast du dir meinen Link mal angeschaut zur be quiet!-Seite? Ist die Abbildung oben rechts schon die richtige Seite? Nachher schaue ich mir die falsche Abbildung an und
es ist doch viel mehr Platz als gedacht?


----------



## amdahl (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich "genau" raus, ob ein CPU-Kühler passt oder nicht (bzgl. Maindboard & RAM)?*

Falls du dir wegen des Lüfters Sorgen machst: den kann man -genügend Platz im Gehäuse vorausgesetzt- einfach etwas höher montieren um Platz zu schaffen.
Übrigens hat der Dark Rock Pro 3 einen Nachfolger bekommen bei dem unter Anderem die legendär fummelige Montage vereinfacht wurde. Wenn es der große Schwarze sein muss würde ich dringend den Dark Rock Pro 4 empfehlen. Dazu dann eben RAM der nicht ganz so hoch ist, der vierte DIMM-Slot könnte sonst blockiert sein.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich "genau" raus, ob ein CPU-Kühler passt oder nicht (bzgl. Maindboard & RAM)?*



AIphilly schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Hast du dir meinen Link mal angeschaut zur be quiet!-Seite? Ist die Abbildung oben rechts schon die richtige Seite?



Ja, passt schon, auf andere Infos können wir uns auch nicht verlassen 

Keiner hier im Forum kennt alle möglichen Konstellationen,

meistens simd es Erfahrungswerte


----------



## claster17 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich "genau" raus, ob ein CPU-Kühler passt oder nicht (bzgl. Maindboard & RAM)?*

Unter den Dark Rock Pro 4 passen sogar die 44mm-hohen TridentZ.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AIphilly (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich "genau" raus, ob ein CPU-Kühler passt oder nicht (bzgl. Maindboard & RAM)?*

@amdahl
Vielen Dank! Wollte auch erst den Dark Rock Pro 4 bestellen (sieht auch besser aus & leichter), jedoch habe ich mir diesbezüglich viele Videos und Beiträge angeschaut. Ergebnis: befestigung soll nur in der Theorie besser sein, in der Praxis eher noch komplizierter. Und die Kühlleistung soll im mittleren Bereich (also nicht Volllast) eher schlechter sein (auch wenn gesagt wurde, das dies wohl an den Einstellungen lag...oder be quiet! hat dem Videomacher gesagt, ersolle das sagen!). Ich selbst habe schon häufig schlechte Erfahrungen mit neueren Produkten gemacht. Es wird selten etwas besser, es wird meist nur versucht Produktionskosten zu sparen. Deswegen meine Wahl zum DRP 3 statt 4!

Höher einbauen wäre super, Platz sollte im R6 vorhanden sein. Wie macht man das, gibts da Videos oder liegt schon was bei um höher einbauen zu können?

Genau das wollte ich gerade kritisieren. Können die Hersteller nicht mal mitdenken und ihre großen CPU-Kühler bitte so bauen, dass man zumindest in Sachen Höhe der RAM-Riegel keine Probleme hat, egal welche man einbaut!
Auch wenn es stur klingt, aber ich lasse mir von keinem CPU-Kühler vorschreiben, welche RAM-Riegel ich mir bestelle!!!
Bin schon wieder so sauer, ich glaube es wird jetzt der Noctua NH-U14S.
Ist die Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste zu empfehlen oder gibt es da was deutlich besseres?

@Adi1
Danke! Ist jetzt aber nun die Abbildung oben rechts entscheidend oder unten in der Mitte! Ist die oben rechts entscheidend, würde das nicht heißen
die Ripjaws passen definitv nicht!? Oder gibt es da immer ein paar mm Spielraum?


----------



## amdahl (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich "genau" raus, ob ein CPU-Kühler passt oder nicht (bzgl. Maindboard & RAM)?*



> Genau das wollte ich gerade kritisieren. Können die Hersteller nicht mal mitdenken und ihre großen CPU-Kühler bitte so bauen, dass man zumindest in Sachen Höhe der RAM-Riegel keine Probleme hat,
> egal welche man einbaut!


Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus: Können die RAM-Klitschen nicht mal ihre Kirmes-Heatspreader so niedrig bauen dass sie unter einen normalen Kühler passen!

Zum Lüfter: Der ist mit einer Klammer am Kühler befestigt. Einfach abnehmen und ein paar mm höher wieder dranklipsen.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich "genau" raus, ob ein CPU-Kühler passt oder nicht (bzgl. Maindboard & RAM)?*

Welche CPU soll denn eigentlicht gekühlt werden? 

Ob Du jetzt den DRP3 oder 4 nimmst ist eigentlich irrelevant,

von der Kühlleistung her,

sind die Unterschiede nicht so groß 

Falls richtig OC eine Rolle spielt, solltest du sowieso auf Wasser setzen


----------



## AIphilly (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich "genau" raus, ob ein CPU-Kühler passt oder nicht (bzgl. Maindboard & RAM)?*

@claster17
Danke! Ok... - na dann bin ich nochmal gnädig, vorrausgesetzt ich finde noch ein paar Videos, wo bewiesen wird, das der DRP4 nicht schlechter ist als der DRP3. Meist wird leider alles
schlechter, die Firmen wollen leider nur sparen und blenden uns mit angeblich optimierteren Produkten mit tollerem Design. Optimiert werden leider meist nur die Produktionskosten.


----------



## AIphilly (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich "genau" raus, ob ein CPU-Kühler passt oder nicht (bzgl. Maindboard & RAM)?*

@Adi1
Wohl entweder Ryzen 7 2700X oder i7-8700K. Stelle mir gerade 2 Listen zusammen, um dann ENDLICH zuschlagen zu können, mache es dann von den Preisen abhängig,
da ich mich einfach nicht entscheiden kann. Mehr Sinn macht Intel, da ich die ersten 3 Monate auf eine Grafikkarte verzichten werde (wird später gekauft GTX 1060, 1070, 1080??), 
bei AMD müsste ich mir kurzfristig bei ebay oder so was Altes besorgen (muss nur FHD kodieren können).
Ne richtige Wasserkühlung ist mir zu teuer, übertaktet wird wenn erst später, vorerst nicht. Und diese 80-160 Euro CPU-Wasserkühlungen scheinen ja echt total überbewertet zu sein.
So viele Videos gesehen, wo sie gegen Luftkühler keine Chance haben. Wohl viel PR dabei, ist halt IN, und machen es wieder alle nach, wie immer und überall in Leben!


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich "genau" raus, ob ein CPU-Kühler passt oder nicht (bzgl. Maindboard & RAM)?*

Da hast Du doch deine Fragen schon selbst beantwortet,

Einer von den Kühlern und niedrige Speicher,

vlt. von Corsair, die laufen wie Hanne,

da OC eh keine große Rolle spielt,

spielen doch auch die Latenzen keine größere Rolle


----------



## AIphilly (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich "genau" raus, ob ein CPU-Kühler passt oder nicht (bzgl. Maindboard & RAM)?*

@Adi1
Na ja, ich habe gesagt es spielt VORERST keine Rolle!
Sorry, aber wie schon gesagt, ich lasse mir echt nicht vorschreiben (schon gar nicht von nem Kühler!), welchen RAM ich verbaue.
Also jetzt mal ehrlich, wie blöd sind die Hersteller, könnten ja mal selber drüber nachdenken ihren Kühler so zu bauen, dass zumindest der RAM reinpasst!

Aber würde mich interessieren, wie höher einbauen?
Ist da schon was im Lieferunfang dabei, oder muss man sich selber was basteln?


----------



## amdahl (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich "genau" raus, ob ein CPU-Kühler passt oder nicht (bzgl. Maindboard & RAM)?*

Und nochmal: Ram mit normaler Bauhöhe passt unter jeden handelsüblichen CPU-Kühler. Das eigentliche Problem sind die DIMMs mit unnötig hohen Kühlkörpern.


----------



## AIphilly (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich "genau" raus, ob ein CPU-Kühler passt oder nicht (bzgl. Maindboard & RAM)?*

@amdahl
Ja, stimmt, man kann es natürlich auch so sehen. Aber wenn man bedenkt, dass es ja schon länger höhere RAM-Riegel gibt, hätten ja die Kühler-Hersteller mal nachdenken können.
Außerdem nutzen ja nicht alle Gamer (bin selbst kein Gamer, noch nicht!) ein Mega-Wasserkühlungs-System und haben die, die einen fetten LuftKühler benutzen alle
ganz ganz schmale niedrige RAM-Riegel? Wohl nicht oder?
Schade, ich habe gehofft, das es vielleicht ein paar Listen diesbezüglich gibt? Wo jeder mal sein MB + RAM + Kühler einträgt? Wär doch mal ne Idee oder?


----------



## AIphilly (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich "genau" raus, ob ein CPU-Kühler passt oder nicht (bzgl. Maindboard & RAM)?*



claster17 schrieb:


> Unter den Dark Rock Pro 4 passen sogar die 44mm-hohen TridentZ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Witzig, entweder ist das Foto ein Fake, oder es wurden dort die Lüfter nach oben verschoben oder der be quiet-Mitarbeiter (habe dort gerade mal angerufen) hat keine Ahnung!
Der meinte, egal welches Board max 40mm, größere RAM-Riegel bekommt man nicht rein. Er selber habe RipJaws V, diegingen niemals rein, keine Chance!
Tja, dann eben nicht be quiet! Und weiter geht die CPU-Kühlersuche! Finde ich nichts anderes, wird es halt der Noctua NH-U14S!;(
Keine Ahnung wie gut der genau im Vergleich mit seinem großen Bruder kühlt, wenn nicht glüht halt die blöde CPU ist mir langsam echt wurscht!
Eigentlich müsste man ja aus Prinzip nen Ryzen 7 2700X nehmen, billiger und die schmieren keine Zahnpasta in ihre CPUs!!!


----------



## syslog (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich "genau" raus, ob ein CPU-Kühler passt oder nicht (bzgl. Maindboard & RAM)?*

Wen Du Dir einen 2700x holst, brauchst Du eh nicht ans übertackten denken, bringt Dir Leistungstechnisch rein gar nichts und da reicht zumindestens am Anfang der mitgelieferte Kühler, der sieht LED technisch auch richtig gut aus.
Du möchtest Dir doch günstigen Ram holen ? GSkill -Aegis -Ripjaws bekommst Du unter jeden Kühler, für LED beim RAM musst Du entsprechend mehr bezahlen.
Ansonsten, kann man die meisten Tower-Kühler z.B. Nocuta usw. die Lüfter mit der Klammerhalterung verstellen.
Mach Dir nicht so ein Kopf, Du willst ja kein ITX, hier stellt sich dann die Frage, ob man alle Ram-Slots wegen der Kühlergröße verwenden kann.
Und zur Not bestelle Online, dann hast Du 14 Tage Rückgaberecht, wenn etwas gar nicht passen sollte.


----------



## AIphilly (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich "genau" raus, ob ein CPU-Kühler passt oder nicht (bzgl. Maindboard & RAM)?*

@syslog
Stimmt, der mitgelieferte Kühler sieht ganz gut aus!
Was mich nur langsam echt nervt ist, möchte meinen PC zumindest etwas optisch gestalten (klar ist das nicht so wichtig).
Erst kriege ich das Mainboard nicht, das mir am besten gefiel. Dann gefielen mir die roten Ripjaws (hast du sie mir nicht sogar empfohlen? Sorry gerade zu faul um nochmal nachzulesen!),
jetzt kann ich auch die nicht nehmen. Das Gehäuse was ich wollte ist schlecht gebaut, das R6 was ich jetzt wohl nehme hat nicht gerade nen guten Airflow!
Dauert echt nicht mehr lange, dann sage ich: "Scheiß auf Gaming, dann benutze ich meine Uralt-Rechner eben weiter!"
Ist ja wohl echt wahnsinn, wie wenig die Hersteller mitdenken!
Nachtrag:
Ich mache mir deswegen vorher so viele Gedanken, weil ich jetzt schon weiß, das Probleme auf mich zukommen werden!
Sowas wie, ups sie haben vergessen ne CPU in die Verpackung zu legen oder alles wird geliefert, aber sorry ihr Mainboard kommt erst in 4 Wochen!


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich "genau" raus, ob ein CPU-Kühler passt oder nicht (bzgl. Maindboard & RAM)?*

Warum machst du nicht einen Beratungsthread in komplett Rechner zusammen stellen auf? Da können fragen auch gestellt werden.


----------



## eXquisite (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich "genau" raus, ob ein CPU-Kühler passt oder nicht (bzgl. Maindboard & RAM)?*

Nochmal zur Kühlleistung - die ist komplett irrelevant, 
ne Komplett WaKü ist schlechter als jeder vernünftige Luftkühler (hatte ne Lepa, ne H100i und die Silent Loop) und ich habe hier DRP 2 und 3 liegen, sowie Thermalright Macho, nen großen Thermaltake und den Scythe Mugen 3 und ich sag dir die liegen alle keine 2°C auseinander, limitieren tut hier die Oberfläche der CPU bzw. im Fall von Intel die WLP zwischen Die und CPU - 
der Kühler ist unabhängig von Firmen die uns ******* andrehen wollen komplett irrelevant, gleiches gilt für Gehäuselüftung, ob ich nun 5 E-Loops / Silent Wings drin habe oder 3 mitgelieferte Fractal Design Lüfter sind höchstens 2°C Unterschied.

Traue keinem Test den du nicht selbst gefälscht hast! Ich schick dir gern Bilder, hab den Ryzen 1700, i7 4770k und Xeon X5650 liegen und hab selber zu oft Geld für ******* ausgegeben (Hust Corsair Gehäuse Hust)

Und mach unbedingt nen Thread in der Beratung auf - ich schreib da auch gerne was dazu - beim ersten Rechner gerade bei Netzteil und Board (wenn es um OC und VRMs geht) gibt es ne Menge schlechte Produkte und Gaming sonst was Sachen sind generell völlig überteuert - kleines Beispiel dazu - n 29€ Superlux HD681 Kopfhörer killt jedes Gaming Headset bis 200€ außer das Beyerdynamic was auf dem DT 770 Studiokopfhörer basiert und nicht von einer Gaming Marke kommt - probiert es selber aus.

Gruß


----------



## AIphilly (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich "genau" raus, ob ein CPU-Kühler passt oder nicht (bzgl. Maindboard & RAM)?*

Danke an alle!!!
Ich dacht hier:“Ok, jetzt wollen Sie dich verarschen!“ Erst jetzt gemerkt, das dieser Thread gar nicht unter Kaufberatung läuft!
Habe wohl nicht weit genug runtergescrollt, nur “Luftkühlung“ gesehen, dachte hier bin ich richtig. Dachte es wäre “Luftkühlung“
im Bereich “Kaufberatung“!
Thread verschieben gibt es hier nicht? Gleiche Frage nochmal unter komplett Rechner zusammen stellen posten?


----------



## syslog (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich "genau" raus, ob ein CPU-Kühler passt oder nicht (bzgl. Maindboard & RAM)?*

Ein Bekannter wollte mein Antec 1200 Tower haben, denn hätte er von mir auch Geschenkt bekommen.
Beide waren wir uns einig, die alten Antec Lüfter müssen getauscht werden und ich holte die günstigsten Artic F12 als ersatz.
Jedoch wollte er die Lüfter auch geschenkt haben und das sah ich nicht ein.
Da mir die Big Tower Gehäuse einfach nicht zusagen, zu wenge externe 5.25 Einschübe, habe ich den für mein AMD genommen und bis jetzt nicht bereut.
Wen der Airflow von haus aus schlecht ist, gibt es immer möglichkeiten mit weiteren Lüfter, zur not mit Kabelbinder.
Also mache einen neuen Thread in Kaufberatung und verweise auf diesen mit einem Link.
Und ja ich habe Dir die Ripjaws empfohlen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich "genau" raus, ob ein CPU-Kühler passt oder nicht (bzgl. Maindboard & RAM)?*



AIphilly schrieb:


> Klar, auf den Seiten der jeweiligen CPU-Lüfter checken - habe ich schon ist kompatibel!
> Jedoch wie sieht es aus mit der RAM-Höhe?
> Habe lange gesucht bis ich herausfand, das z.B. die Ripjaws 42mm hoch sind.
> 
> ...



Sofern wir den gewünschten RAM getestet haben, könnte Stephan dir die Höhe sagen. Ich wiederum messe bei allen Mainboards den Abstand zwischen erstem und zweitem RAM-Slot sowie der Sockelmitte.




AIphilly schrieb:


> Danke an alle!!!
> Ich dacht hier:“Ok, jetzt wollen Sie dich verarschen!“ Erst jetzt gemerkt, das dieser Thread gar nicht unter Kaufberatung läuft!
> Habe wohl nicht weit genug runtergescrollt, nur “Luftkühlung“ gesehen, dachte hier bin ich richtig. Dachte es wäre “Luftkühlung“
> im Bereich “Kaufberatung“!
> Thread verschieben gibt es hier nicht? Gleiche Frage nochmal unter komplett Rechner zusammen stellen posten?



Moderatoren können Threads verschieben. Da es hier bislang um Luftkühlungsfragen und nicht um eine Systemzusammenstellung ging, wäre ein Neustart aber genauso gut möglich.


----------



## AIphilly (2. August 2018)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich "genau" raus, ob ein CPU-Kühler passt oder nicht (bzgl. Maindboard & RAM)?*

Ok, Danke!
Mache es mir jetzt leicht, da Noctua sich auch die meiste Mühe macht in Sachen MB-Kompatibilität bzw. der Abstand beim D-15 nicht so gering ist, wie beim Dark Rock Pro 4 - also wird es der D-15! Und 5 Jahre Garantie!
Und wenn was nicht passt, dann wird der vordere Kühler eben weg gelassen und im Gehäuse verbaut.
Optik ist mir langsam echt egal, da die Sachen, die gut aussehen entweder irgendwelche Macken haben oder wieder irgendwas nicht passt bzw. zusammen passt.
Insofern kann ich mir mein Sichtfenster beim Gehäuse bald sparen!


----------



## Adi1 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich "genau" raus, ob ein CPU-Kühler passt oder nicht (bzgl. Maindboard & RAM)?*

Kannst ja später mal Deine Temps posten,

allwissend sind wir auch nicht


----------

